

Creative Commons experiments with the Blockchain - tarball
https://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/45612

======
breakingcups
This is a really interesting concept, helpfully piggy-backing on the
popularity of the blockchain. The interesting part comes when this first needs
to be explained in court.

